# Qualified Adult Dependant claim.



## netz (10 Nov 2011)

Any help here appreciated. I am on Invalidity pension. Husband self employed, earnings very low, averaging out at just under 200 a week. I get 223.30 from Invalidity pension. 2 children under 18. I applied for a reduced qualified adult dependant last year which was refused on the basis that we have 3 bank accounts. 1 for me, 1 for husband, and 1 joint account. we use the joint account to transfer money from my account to his - it is a switch account, but the intelligent people from SW were classing the switch account as income - that is, if I put €100 into switch account, from my account, then lodged it into husbands account to pay mortgage, they were saying this 100 was "extra" income. They just couldnt get the fact it was just juggled from one account to another to pay bills on time. I reapplied this year in June with the help of citizens advice centre. I got a letter back 1 month ago asking me for 1 years bank statements (which I didnt have, currently on MARP to keep our home so they get bank statements and to have them reprinted was €75) so I sent them 3 months, and tax details (P21) - I Dont know if its a good sign that they asked for these or not. Has anyone any clue how long I might be waiting for a decision, and if I should hold out even a glimmer of hope that they might actually grant me a reduced qualified adult payment. I dont want to ring - they always upset me, even though they are so nice, they just make me feel so worthless.


----------



## Ildánach (10 Nov 2011)

They will ask for these in any event, I don't think its a sign good or bad.  If they refuse you, then you submit a written request for a review and if this isn't successful you should appeal.  If you can demonstrate that this is not income, then you are entitled to the increase.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Nov 2011)

Perhaps you could send in a written explanation of your husbands income and how it is dispersed over seperate accounts. The fact that you have 3 accounts should not make any difference. I have never read any regulation to specify the number of account you own.

Perhaps your explanation was not clear enough for the busy department.

As the income was 200 approx. on the first application you should be in receipt of E69 approx plus payment x 2 for children. This should be applicable from the date of the first application and needs to be reviewed.

Send a written application (under the heading "additional information" making sure your PPSN is enclosed) setting out clearly your situation


----------



## netz (12 Dec 2011)

Ok so - this was refused on me again. They said my husband earned 357 a week - Have no idea where they plucked this figure from. I rang to ask how on earth they came to that figure, and was just going around in circles on the phone. They offered to send out an inspector to us. I never had any dealings with a soial welfare inspector. Any ideas what to expect? I think it is a good thing, I have nothing to hide and maybe he/she wil sort out the mess for us?? Any advice please..


----------



## Ildánach (12 Dec 2011)

netz said:


> Ok so - this was refused on me again. They said my husband earned 357 a week - Have no idea where they plucked this figure from. I rang to ask how on earth they came to that figure, and was just going around in circles on the phone. They offered to send out an inspector to us. I never had any dealings with a soial welfare inspector. Any ideas what to expect? I think it is a good thing, I have nothing to hide and maybe he/she wil sort out the mess for us?? Any advice please..



Insist on a written decision with details of how they have calculated the amount.  You are entitled to this at the very least.  If they refuse to provide one, you should consider contacting the Ombudsman.


----------



## netz (19 Dec 2011)

I have sent another letter in asking for review and if the outcome of this review is the same, I asked for a written breakdown of where on earth they are getting my husbands income as 357. If this was his income I wouldnt need to ask for an increase. Still wondering about a visit from inspector - is this good or bad?? I suppose at least it is a person and not a voice on the phone so might have a better chance of explaining things. I dont think at this stage they are going to give me an increase with the state of the economy they are cutting people not paying out more but at least I have tried my best, and managed to report a rude member of staff for shouting at me and calling me a liar (conversation taped on my phone) but in fairness, most staff are ok, I just got someone on a bad day who took it out on me. Still hoping husbands business will pick up in the new year  - will keep you all posted if I get more bad news from the people in this dept


----------



## vandriver (19 Dec 2011)

Was 357 a week his turnover from self employment?


----------



## netz (26 Dec 2011)

Actually just checked this with accounts and yes it was - 357 was turnover - what way do I stand now? -


----------



## Time (26 Dec 2011)

Turnover is not nessasarily income. Cheeky.


----------



## 22+allin (27 Dec 2011)

I did not think Invalidity Pension was means tested


----------



## Time (27 Dec 2011)

No but the adult dependant aspects are.


----------



## netz (4 Jan 2012)

I received a letter today from them - I have a meeting with Social welfare inspector in 2 weeks time. I have no idea what to expect from inspector, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## netz (19 Jan 2012)

Meeting went well, inspector was a lovely person who treated me with respect unlike the people in Invalidity dept. They had been using my spouses business turnover as income, not his actual income. Now we have to wait and see if they will grant an increase, if Im refused again I wont be too bothered as at least I got to explain my case to a compassionate person who didnt treat me like a criminal.


----------



## Time (19 Jan 2012)

You will get it increased. If they say no off to the appeals office you go where victory is a formality.


----------



## JeffJJ (19 Jan 2012)

*yes, good*

nice topic, thanks!


----------



## netz (29 Feb 2012)

Has anyone any idea how long more I will be waiting on this decision? First application made in August 2010 which was refused. Second application made begin of July 2011, which is ongoing. First refusal in December 2011, asked for review and had meeting with inspector 19th Jan, 6 weeks ago. When I ring I am told no decision yet? Ridiculous at this stage....


----------



## netz (13 Mar 2012)

I was told today I officially got my increase - a full 9 months after I  re-applied. Arrears will be granted for the 9 months - Im not chasing  the arrears for my first application in 2010 as I dont have the  strength. I have been awarded an extra 81.60 a week, plus 29.30 for  extra child - this money is like winning the lotto to my family, and I  would like to thank all who offered advice and comments to me. And anyone fighting for payment, dont give up


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Mar 2012)

Delighted that this has finally worked out for you.

But I would suggest to anyone applying for any payment (that has an unusual element/ not straight forward) to ask Citizens Information to look over your application and accompanying documents before posting. It could mean the difference between getting it straight through avoiding delays,or having it returned for further information


----------



## netz (14 Mar 2012)

Have come across another problem now with Invalidity - They said they cannot process my new payment or arrears because of computer error beyond their control, and they have no idea how long this will take to fix??? They said when they are trying to imput my new payment, the system will not accept changes, so I have to remain on my old payment amount untill it gets sorted out. They cannot even give me a time frame. I really dont have any words to describe how incompetent this department is. This claim is ongoing since sept 2010. After refusal, and reapplication in June 2011, I finally get a result, and still cant get paid. I really just have to laugh at this stage, if I dont laugh, I will cry!!


----------



## netz (25 Mar 2012)

Ok - got sorted, kind of. I got my arrears for qualified adult dependant, but they "forgot" to increase my child rate. Will be waiting for this for another while. QAD payment is in place, so happy about that. Fighting for 18 months, they only paid me 36 weeks arrears, wouldnt back date from original claim, just from when I re applied - could fight it but havent got the strength, happy just to be getting paid.


----------



## Kkma (25 Mar 2012)

Hi there, glad you got sorted - I'm not sure on this but perhaps you could apply to the community Welfare Officer for the extra child money until it comes through from the claim? I know it means loads of more forms etc. If I were you I would chase up all of the arrears too, once your claim is through it might be easier for them to see you were entitled to it all in the beginning. Best of luck with it.


----------



## gipimann (25 Mar 2012)

As there is SW income and income from employment, the OP may not qualify for assistance from the SWA officer due to the means test.


----------

